

Holder Letter to Russian Justice Minister About Snowden - benackles
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/07/27/us/27holder-letter-russian-justice-minister.html

======
briholt
Kind of a sad day for America when we have to explicitly promise we won't
torture people.

